
SpaceX's Center Core Booster for Falcon Heavy Rocket Is Lost at Sea - starpilot
https://www.space.com/spacex-loses-falcon-heavy-core-booster-at-sea.html
======
starpilot
Gotta wonder if there's any automated way to deploy guylines from the top of
the booster to the ship. I can't think of anything practical.

~~~
djmips
Automated guylines are not going to help if the booster crashes on the pad.

~~~
starpilot
Or if it explodes in the air before reaching the pad. But it could prevent it
from toppling over due to high seas, like in this case.

